# South African E V breaks cover



## 3barboost (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.sagoodnews.co.za/science_technology/sa_company_unveils_electric_car.html

have a look at that - as a South African I am fairly proud of it


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

Sounds like finally a decent EV-car. Not puny, no road sloth but a decent car for your daily errands. Only problem is that I can't find a price tag, would be nice to know if it's affordable even if it's not sold here (yet).


----------



## 3barboost (Jun 20, 2008)

yip as soon as I find a price or more detailed specifications I will post up - I am hoping to make a trip to there town in the near future and will try do a visit with some pics and more details


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

A friend of mine found some info. R200000-R250000. That's rather decent.


----------



## 3barboost (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a good price !!!!!
divide by 7.5 to get usd


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

They had me at "privately owned".


----------



## Asogan (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm normally a lurker on this site, but as a fellow South African I'm also compelled to post as I'm proud of their achievement. Perhaps I should also mention that the company that I work for (the Industrial Development Corporation of South Africa) actually provided Venture Capital funding for this development. 

We might also provide financing for the production facility once the Beta testing is complete. Just to be clear, I didn't work on the deal, don't know all the specifics and even if I did I wouldn't be allowed to share them 

South Africa's Automotive Production Development Programme (APDP - the successor to the MIDP) will probably make the economics of a manufacturing facility look quite attractive due to the grant and tax incentive money available. 

Just out of curiousity - How many South Africans frequent this site anyway?


----------



## 3barboost (Jun 20, 2008)

hey asogen ! 

I think its pretty much the two of us ! 

I am dying to convert a golf / uno to ev and surprise the hell out of everybody - just waiting on a SARS refund to come through !


----------

